# Salt Test



## Northsider (Oct 4, 2010)

Got a new hygrometer for christmas. I put it in the humidor and it was giving me strange readings. I decided to run a salt test on it today:









74 degrees F, 46%

Is this a normal reading? I thought it should read _75%_?! It's been in there ~8 hours.


----------



## saigon68 (Apr 16, 2009)

Give it some more time (a full day). Did you buy it? If it doesn't change perhaps you can return it. To me it appears too far off. Temp seems in the normal range. You used distilled water in the bottle cap right? Just a few drops?


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Hard to tell from the pic, but make sure that the bag isn't covering the top of the cap of salt and that the sensors on the hygrometer aren't covered. If you can set the hygrometer so that it's standing up, that should solve that problem.

Also, plan on running a salt test for at least 36 hours.


----------



## SmokinSpider (May 12, 2010)

marked said:


> Hard to tell from the pic, but make sure that the bag isn't covering the top of the cap of salt and that the sensors on the hygrometer aren't covered. If you can set the hygrometer so that it's standing up, that should solve that problem.
> 
> Also, plan on running a salt test for at least 36 hours.


Ditto, Also make sure that the hygro is set somewhere that is temperature stable.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Mark already mentioned this, but I'll say it again. You have to make sure you don't cover up the sensor. Also, it's hard to see your salt solution. Are you sure you don't have it too dry?










What I did was pinch up the bag one hand so it lets some air in and then seal it shut with the other hand. You can see the bag isn't covering up the hygrometer or the salt solution.


----------



## Northsider (Oct 4, 2010)

Not too dry, not too wet. I can try standing it up...


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

I'd definitely fluff the bag up with some more air inside... Can that hygro be adjusted?


----------



## ron gray (Mar 10, 2010)

Ive only tested a few, but Ive had VERY inconsistant results using ziplock bags. Ive double bagged them as well. I get far better results with small tupperware type containers. Also, I see the hygrometer "lock in" far quicker when I increase the surface area of the container of salt.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

ron gray said:


> Ive only tested a few, but Ive had VERY inconsistant results using ziplock bags. Ive double bagged them as well. I get far better results with small tupperware type containers. Also, I see the hygrometer "lock in" far quicker when I increase the surface area of the container of salt.


It seems the cigar bags from B&M's work a bit better then your average ziplock from a grocery store.


----------



## Northsider (Oct 4, 2010)

I may try a different bag and a different salt container. For the time being, I threw my analog hygro just to compare (it needs adjustment as well).

The digital one doesn't seem to be adjustable...one reason I want to see how off it is.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

IMO there are too many variables with a salt test--I would recommend using a Boveda calibration kit.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

I have the exact same hygro and, no I don't believe it can be calibrated. I'm actually salt testing mine at the moment in a tupperware. I'm 24 hours in and it's sitting at 77% right now. I'm gonna let it go another 12 to 24 hours.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

I agree. Using Tupperware and a wider salt container will help. I use a mason jar on it's side, but my hygros are a bit smaller. Surface area is the key. I think those boveda kits are essentially just an open airtight container. Good luck.:bolt:


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Poneill272 said:


> ...I think those boveda kits are essentially just an open airtight container...


Not sure what you're saying there-the boveda kits are simply a packet that has a humidification level of 75.5%-you put it in a ziploc with your hygrometer and wait a day. It just saves you from the inaccuracies of having the right amount of salt, water and surface area, etc..


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

#1 Best type of bag to use is a freezer rated zip lock.
#2 It doesn't matter what kind of water is used for testing.
#3 It does matter if you over-saturate/under-saturate the salt.
#4 You do need to get a little air inside the bag to inflate it slightly.
#5 Use a larger than specified container for the salt mixture.
#6 Wait at least 8 hours.
#7 I agree on using the Boveda kit for the crummy $5.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

bazookajoe said:


> Not sure what you're saying there-the boveda kits are simply a packet that has a humidification level of 75.5%-you put it in a ziploc with your hygrometer and wait a day. It just saves you from the inaccuracies of having the right amount of salt, water and surface area, etc..


Oh, I saw a calibration kit that was a drybox and a humi packet. I thought that was the norm. My bad.


----------



## Northsider (Oct 4, 2010)

Ok, so I ditched the plastic bag and went with a deep tupperware. I placed both analog and digital hygros in there with a better (more spread out) salt mixture. It's been since last night and both read about 61%


----------



## ron gray (Mar 10, 2010)

If it's a large container, give it more time to reach equilibrium...remember, you need to convert the entire atmosphere to 75.5%, so the larger the container, the more there is to convert. Without seeing the set up, I'd say to give it more time...about 24 hrs to be sure. Aside from that, your hygrometer may just be off that much...I've seen em read in the 50's after 24 hours.


----------



## Northsider (Oct 4, 2010)

I will report back when I get home from work w/ photo. Thanks for all the help


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Not sure why the Tupperware works better than a Ziploc if you do it right, but oh well. Whatever works for you!


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Tman said:


> Not sure why the Tupperware works better than a Ziploc if you do it right, but oh well. Whatever works for you!


I simply found it easier to work with. My hygros have a little leg in the back so they can stand up, so it was easy to set so I could see it from the side.

If you're testing a hygro that you can calibrate, it's probably better to use a Ziploc so that you can calibrate it through the bag.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

marked said:


> I simply found it easier to work with. My hygros have a little leg in the back so they can stand up, so it was easy to set so I could see it from the side.
> 
> If you're testing a hygro that you can calibrate, it's probably better to use a Ziploc so that you can calibrate it through the bag.


Makes sense. I would also go with the smallest possible container.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bazookajoe said:


> IMO there are too many variables with a salt test--I would recommend using a Boveda calibration kit.





bazookajoe said:


> Not sure what you're saying there-the boveda kits are simply a packet that has a humidification level of 75.5%-you put it in a ziploc with your hygrometer and wait a day. It just saves you from the inaccuracies of having the right amount of salt, water and surface area, etc..


I agree and always calibrate with a Boveda pack at 65%. As i store my cigars between 60-63% this is as close to the actual range i will be using the hydrometer at. This works very well as the hydrometer will be as accurate as possible when calibrated at the range you intend to use it. That lesson was taught to me by Don Herf and turf and its a good one . You see i was ignorant and thought you had to calibrate at that 75% nothing could be further from the truth. To add one more thing i learned after Dons advice. Calibrate as close to the temp in which you store your cigars as well!:thumb:


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

Tony, is there any way to calibrate to 65% without having an adjustable hygrometer? The Xikar I have automatically goes to 75% when I press the calibrate button.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Mr. Slick said:


> Tony, is there any way to calibrate to 65% without having an adjustable hygrometer? The Xikar I have automatically goes to 75% when I press the calibrate button.


This should help!

http://www.xikar.com/files/salt_test_instructions.pdf


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Mr. Slick said:


> Tony, is there any way to calibrate to 65% without having an adjustable hygrometer? The Xikar I have automatically goes to 75% when I press the calibrate button.


I doubt Xikar can calibrate anything outside the 75%.


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Through the bag, push and hold the green button until the hygrometer resets itself to 75._


Yep that's the same way mine works. Somebody correct me if I'm wrong but I think you would need an adjustable hygro like the hygroset to calibrate to 65%


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

I think there are different "definitions" for calibration regarding hygrometers— for self-calibrating hygrometers that reset to 75% you would use the calibration kit to create the right humidity then reset the hygro. For adjustable hygros you can use any RH Boveda and adjust the hygro to bring it in line with the Boveda pack. For non-adjustable hygros, some people use a 65% Boveda to find out what their hygro reads in a 65% environment. Then they just make a mental adjustment when reading their hygro in the humidor—not actually "calibrating" the hygro. So if the hygro reads say, 62% or 68% when in the baggie with the 65% Boveda, they do whatever is necessary in their humidor to produce that reading on the hygro.

And the suggestion to calibrate the hygro in the same temperature range that your humidor sees is right on the money, since temperature affects the RH readings on the hygro.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bazookajoe said:


> I think there are different "definitions" for calibration regarding hygrometers- for self-calibrating hygrometers that reset to 75% you would use the calibration kit to create the right humidity then reset the hygro. For adjustable hygros you can use any RH Boveda and adjust the hygro to bring it in line with the Boveda pack. For non-adjustable hygros, some people use a 65% Boveda to find out what their hygro reads in a 65% environment. Then they just make a mental adjustment when reading their hygro in the humidor-not actually "calibrating" the hygro. So if the hygro reads say, 62% or 68% when in the baggie with the 65% Boveda, they do whatever is necessary in their humidor to produce that reading on the hygro.
> 
> Yes exactly correct just add or subtract as necessary.
> :thumb:


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

bazookajoe said:


> I think there are different "definitions" for calibration regarding hygrometers- for self-calibrating hygrometers that reset to 75% you would use the calibration kit to create the right humidity then reset the hygro. For adjustable hygros you can use any RH Boveda and adjust the hygro to bring it in line with the Boveda pack. For non-adjustable hygros, some people use a 65% Boveda to find out what their hygro reads in a 65% environment. Then they just make a mental adjustment when reading their hygro in the humidor-not actually "calibrating" the hygro. So if the hygro reads say, 62% or 68% when in the baggie with the 65% Boveda, they do whatever is necessary in their humidor to produce that reading on the hygro.
> 
> And the suggestion to calibrate the hygro in the same temperature range that your humidor sees is right on the money, since temperature affects the RH readings on the hygro.


Well put!


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Yes exactly correct just add or subtract as necessary.
> :thumb:


Thanks for clearing that up!

I wasn't sure if I was missing something. I was assuming the only way would be to calculate the differance in your head. But I figured I'd ask- I try not to make too many assumptions because we all know what happens when people assume things :biggrin:


----------



## ron gray (Mar 10, 2010)

bazookajoe said:


> I think there are different "definitions" for calibration regarding hygrometers- for self-calibrating hygrometers that reset to 75% you would use the calibration kit to create the right humidity then reset the hygro. For adjustable hygros you can use any RH Boveda and adjust the hygro to bring it in line with the Boveda pack. For non-adjustable hygros, some people use a 65% Boveda to find out what their hygro reads in a 65% environment. Then they just make a mental adjustment when reading their hygro in the humidor-not actually "calibrating" the hygro. So if the hygro reads say, 62% or 68% when in the baggie with the 65% Boveda, they do whatever is necessary in their humidor to produce that reading on the hygro.
> 
> And the suggestion to calibrate the hygro in the same temperature range that your humidor sees is right on the money, since temperature affects the RH readings on the hygro.


Temp does have an impact on RH, but in the temp differentials were talking about, it's inconsequential. I do wholeheartedly agree with measuring the units accuracy at the RH you want to hold....I'm not convinced that the deviation on these cheap units are linear.


----------



## Northsider (Oct 4, 2010)

Currently at 63% after 24 hours :-/


----------



## ron gray (Mar 10, 2010)

Northsider said:


> Currently at 63% after 24 hours :-/


Did you get a gift receipt? That sucks...


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Yeah, definitely not a good sign. Mine ended up reading 77% after 36 hours, so I'll subtract 2 from the reading in my humi. Which means my humi is about 62%, which ain't too bad.


----------



## Northsider (Oct 4, 2010)

But my analog hygro is ~63% as well...it's gotta be my setup. I just gave my salt container another spritzing.


----------



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)

Even though you say your analog is reading about the same, just for the hell of it, remove the battery from your digital hygro for a few minutes and put it back in. I was having issues with my Xikar round hygro not reading correctly and someone recommended that and it worked. Can't hurt.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Fury556 said:


> Even though you say your analog is reading about the same, just for the hell of it, remove the battery from your digital hygro for a few minutes and put it back in. I was having issues with my Xikar round hygro not reading correctly and someone recommended that and it worked. Can't hurt.


ditto.:bolt:


----------



## Northsider (Oct 4, 2010)

I will do that Fury. I check before I left for work, and it's at 70%. I can't seem to do anything right in regards to humidity and humidors... :-/


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Northsider said:


> I will do that Fury. I check before I left for work, and it's at 70%. I can't seem to do anything right in regards to humidity and humidors... :-/


dont worry about it. its just whatever you find works best for your conditions. thats why there are so many options. i think everyone is still learning. when you stop learning, be worried.:thumb:


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Northsider said:


> But my analog hygro is ~63% as well...it's gotta be my setup. I just gave my salt container another spritzing.


Don't put too much faith in that analog. My first analog freaked me out. It read correctly in the humi for about a week and then wouldn't read higher than 45%. I thought for sure my little 20ct desktop was shot. Turns out the hygro was a POS. I salt tested it and it stayed at 45%. Went and bought a digital and salt tested it and all was good.

You can drive yourself crazy chasing rh. It's the monkey on all our backs.


----------



## Zeuceone (Jan 1, 2011)

Great tips. I need to salt test my anolog, so hopefully its close enough.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

In the process of salt testing my new/2nd xikar as we speak... Will know the results in the AM... Already been in the bag for 4 hrs and sitting at 73%/70


----------



## Northsider (Oct 4, 2010)

ktblunden said:


> Don't put too much faith in that analog. My first analog freaked me out. It read correctly in the humi for about a week and then wouldn't read higher than 45%. I thought for sure my little 20ct desktop was shot. Turns out the hygro was a POS. I salt tested it and it stayed at 45%. Went and bought a digital and salt tested it and all was good.
> 
> You can drive yourself crazy chasing rh. It's the monkey on all our backs.


I agree, but both digital and analog display the same...so the chance of them being incorrect by the same exact amount must be pretty slim eh? Well, I gave up, I just put them back in the humi and wished for the best with my beads.


----------

